# Can I ask about putting a job out to the members?



## silverforgestudio (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello Admins and Folks- before I go waltzing into "No-no" land... Ive read the forum rules and want to know if I can put a request for a CNC job out to members. All I could find was the "Deal Fairly" rule which actually sounds pretty ok with me!


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2018)

In the buy-sell form, there is a place for such ads.  If you can see this, you can post.  If you can't, you must become a premium member to be able to see or post to this section.
If you try to post anywhere else, your post will get yanked!


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 24, 2018)

But doing freebees is ok as far as I know
Mark


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 24, 2018)

You can post RFQs here https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/services-wanted-offered.240/

or here https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/can-you-make-something-for-me.452/

No premium membership required.


----------



## silverforgestudio (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks folks- Appreciate the direction!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

Do you wish to program only or actually run a machine as well?


----------



## silverforgestudio (Jan 29, 2018)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Do you wish to program only or actually run a machine as well?



Sadly I need both- Im not CAD savvy and am just now getting on board looking at CNC items- between my "real job" being nothing related to machining, and the family time Ive been relying on scroll-saw and sandpaper for patterns... now Im having to switch gears and think about time versus $$$ so Im looking to see if the job cost is less than my time lost.


----------

